# Dangerous Topsoil for Frogs



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I was concerned about little white specs in a few plants' topsoil I just bought. Does this look like fertilizer or anything dangerous?

Also, the plant is a tiny fern that is getting killed by my lack of experience. Any advice how to get it healthy in my viv?

Thanks!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use it. It most likely is some type of fertilizer. It may or may not hurt the frogs. Better safe than sorry. I have always used ABG mix knowing that there are not any harmful chemicals in there.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Also in some of your store bought soils, they may contain animal waste products....aka Poop!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I remove all dirt from a plant and rinse the roots and plants well, before introducing it to a viv. I also give it a soak in 10% bleach (also rinsing well in treated water). 

As for the fern, I am a killer of ferns so I can't help you there


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Most white specks in soil is either perlite or Styrofoam. I would not use it for frogs at all.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

RichardA said:


> Most white specks in soil is either perlite or Styrofoam. I would not use it for frogs at all.


Is that because you believe either of them to be toxic?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

radiata said:


> Is that because you believe either of them to be toxic?


Perlite is just puffed volcanic glass, which only poses a problem as an ingestion/impaction threat. I have never seen polystyrene (styrofoam) used in a commercial soil mix, but there is some evidence that it MAY have a toxic effect on Dendrobates. 
If you are having trouble telling the difference, smash some between your fingers. Perlite is crunchy, styro is squishy.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Dane said:


> Perlite is just puffed volcanic glass, which only poses a problem as an ingestion/impaction threat. I have never seen polystyrene (styrofoam) used in a commercial soil mix, but there is some evidence that it MAY have a toxic effect on Dendrobates.
> If you are having trouble telling the difference, smash some between your fingers. Perlite is crunchy, styro is squishy.


Perlite has been linked to asbestos from at least one source.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Gnarly said:


> Perlite has been linked to asbestos from at least one source.


What source? I'd be interested in reading the data.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Ingestion, toxic possibility, just really not worth the risk if you ask me. There are plenty of top soils available to be made or bought that contain neither. I have used top soil in invert vivs before and had no problems, however there is not an ingestion risk with them like there is frogs. 

I am not sure one way or another about perlite being toxic. People have used it for years for incubating reptile eggs. Just dont like the idea of my critters being around it unless they are in an egg being incubated.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I know that vermiculite has a risk of asbestos. Never checked on perlite though. 

I have decided to just make my own abg mix. I now have everything except the tree fern fibers- I can't seem to find that stuff anywhere locally. 

The ground plants I bought are so sad now. They are all but withered away with just a little bit of life left. I'm taking them out and planting them in pots with abg under a skylight in the bathroom. Are there any tips to bring them back?


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

I know its a late response,but I have 2 small clumps of fern growing in a viv.One is planted in higher ground,other in lower ground closer to water.The higher ground plant is growing like crazy,while the other plant is small and stunted looking.My thoughts would be that too much water/saturated soil will cause a decline.Better draining soil or plant higher up in viv would be my suggestions if the plants spring back.You could get superthrive and use it on the plants.Its basically vit B and something else,but supposed to help with shock of transplanting,shipping,etc.As for soil mix,my setups are 2-3 inches lava rock for false bottom,with plastic knitting mesh over that with a 1/2 inch layer of pea gravel on top,than have a homemade mix like abg it has peat,sphagnum moss,horticulture charcoal,crushed lava rock,a little bit of silica sand,and repti bark cause couldn't find orchid bark,topped that with a 1-2 inch layer of sphagnum moss and than magnolia leaves and just got live oak to add to the litter.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ferns require medium light, high humidity but well draining soil. Personally, I never use ANY commercially available potting soils. I make my own custom modified ABG type soils. Peat, cocoa coir, Fir bark, cypress mulch, spagnum. Most peat and cocoa though


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> Peat, cocoa coir, Fir bark, cypress mulch, spagnum. Most peat and cocoa though


What kind of cocoa? Swiss Miss?

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dane said:


> What kind of cocoa? Swiss Miss?
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.


Nice..

Adam


----------

